# Was this a bit cheeky?



## PpPete (29 Jan 2012)

Sunday morning blast round the New Forest. Took the old steel framed fixed, as wind not as strong as last couple of weeks. Had been pushing hard, but not manic, and was about halfway round my 25 mile loop, on the road from Beaulieu to Ipley Cross, when I get scalped by a roadie. He came up behind me very quietly so quite surprised by his greeting, but had just enough in reserve to jump on his wheel. Tailed him for a mile or so and then saw another chap up ahead, seems it was his mate stopped on side of road, because he eases off ready to pull up next to him. As I went past I called. "Thanks for the tow" - and did actually mean it in a nice way, but thought afterwards that it could be mis-interpreted. Anyway I turned off soon after and they didnt come past me again.

What do people think? Would you have taken this the "right" way ?


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Jan 2012)

Well, I would have done. You blatant wheelsucker, you


----------



## PpPete (29 Jan 2012)

Just had a look at the GPS data. Averaged 34 kph for the stretch when I was wheelsucking as against 27 kph for the whole ride.....


----------



## Blue (29 Jan 2012)

Pete the Klingon . You should change your username to Mr Worf!


----------



## MacB (29 Jan 2012)

nah, not cheeky at all, as long as the guy didn't object then you're good to go....you didn't shout mush at him did you?


----------



## PpPete (29 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> nah, not cheeky at all, as long as the guy didn't object then you're good to go....you didn't shout mush at him did you?


Joking arn't you ? 74" fixed at 95 rpm average (up to 105 rpm max) - flattered you think I might have had breath to shout anything !


----------



## MacB (29 Jan 2012)

PpPete said:


> Joking arn't you ? 74" fixed at 95 rpm average (up to 105 rpm max) - flattered you think I might have had breath to shout anything !


 
Don't forget this is from my perspective, you all look mighty fast to me


----------

